# Asus P5K SE/EPU



## ing4trainz (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's a weird problem:
I have a PC fitted with an Asus P5K SE/EPU motherboard. The boot up is completely unreliable. When I switch on the front power button it will boot up only about 50% of the time. I am no techie but I have checked that all of the internal leads are firmly connected and, of course, all of the external leads.
When it fails to boot, some of the internal LEDs come on, fans start, stop, then start again but there is no HDD activity and no signal from the graphics card to the monitor.
When it does boot up normally I briefley get a 'No HDD detected' message flashed on the screen but it then continues to boot.
The HDD is OK: I removed it and plugged it into a USB docking station to access the data using another PC.
The OS is Vista, no odd software just the usual office stuff and some routine graphics apps.
The fault is intermittent. It doesn't always happen. It has occurred with the PC left in the same position/setup and the PC has also booted OK in that situation.
Any bright ideas gratefully received!
Steve


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Please list all your specs because we need things like CPU, video card, power supply brand name and watts so we know what we are working with.


----------



## ing4trainz (Feb 24, 2009)

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 quad core (2.4Ghz, 8MB cache, 10ggMhz
video: 1024MB nVidia Geforce 9600GT
HDD: Samsung HD50213 ATA 500GB
Ram: 8GB
Atheros network card
Realtek hi-def sound card
Unfortunately, I'm not where the PC is at the moment so I can't give the case/power supply details.
Steve


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

That does help to get more information. The power supply information is real important with this video card, so send that data along when you can.

Also, when at the computer if you can get in to the bios, check the voltages and temperature and post them back. We will await your info.


----------



## ing4trainz (Feb 24, 2009)

Will do. The PC is currently with a techie at my workplace (university) so I'll have access tomorrow (Wednesday) pm and will post here thereafter. Thanks. Steve


----------



## ing4trainz (Feb 24, 2009)

I won't have access to the PC until the weekend now but I do have a query.
I'm guessing that I can access the BIOS info by going into setup - I seem to remember doing this on a previous PC some years ago - but I don't recall seeing voltage or temperature details.
Where would I find these once I have the PC and persuaded it to boot up?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Under the Power Menu - Hardware Monitor area


----------



## ing4trainz (Feb 24, 2009)

Will do!


----------



## ing4trainz (Feb 24, 2009)

Finally, I have the info!

What it says on the PSU label:

HEC-550TD-PTE
DC output
+3.3V +5V +12V1 +12V2 -12V +5Vab
Max A 30A 38A 18A 17A 0.3V 2A
+5V&3.3V combined 185W Total output 550W

In the BIOS, Power Menu, Hardware Monitor area:

CPU temp 25ºC/75ºF
MB temp 30ºC/86ºF

CPU fan speed 2973 rpm
CPU Q-Fan control disabled
Chasis fan speed n/a
Chassis Q-Fan control disabled

VCORE voltage 1.64V
3.3 voltage 3.312V
5V voltage 5.112V
12V voltage 11.928V

The temperatures and the four voltage figures fluctuated very slightly (a few tenths of a degree F and a few hundredths of a volt) while I was copying out the info.

Perversely, since I got the PC back from my techie mate it has booted normally each time. The only thing we had done is (again) checked all the internal leads are properly connected and that the graphics card is firmly seated. I also did all this before taking it to my techie and he then did the same. However, despite this, while it was with my techie - who repeatedly booted and rebooted the system - it failed to do so as erratically as before.

Many thanks for any help and advice you can offer.

Steve


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Those reading look fine. What I would do if you run in to this again is to try it with only one stick of memory and see if that helps. If that helps, then add a stick, etc...you get the picture. With that much ram, there might be an incompatibility issue with one or two sticks.


----------



## ing4trainz (Feb 24, 2009)

OK, I'll try that. It's a relief that the settings and the hardware all seem fine but at the same time rather a pity as it means that whatever the problem is it remains unidentified.
At the moment I am not using it as my main PC so I'm only booting it up infrequently. However, I'm going to get a kvm switch and run it as normal alongside my basic PC and use it for graphics rendering etc. When it boots successfully it then runs very well and there is no evidence that I can see of memory problems - and I have given it some heavy graphics work to do to try and tax it to the limit.
It seems to be a very curious glitch.
:4-dontkno
Many thanks for checking all that over for me.
Steve


----------



## ing4trainz (Feb 24, 2009)

The saga continues ........
Since last February I have installed a USB KVM switch and now run my main PC and the problem PC alongside each other.
The problem PC with the Asus P5K SE/EPU motherboard continues its erratic boot up behaviour although I have discovered two things which may help techies such as yourselves to identify why this problem is persisting.
1st. I have noticed that when I switch on the problem PC it invariably fails to boot ie the fans come on but there is no HDD access as is usually indicated by an LED flashing on the front panel (and as I have come to expect from all of the PCs I have used in the past and continure to use). I then leave it in this state with the fans turning for a minute or two and then switch it off by holding in the power button. If I then immediately switch it on again it usually then boots normally. Perhaps something has to warm up?
2nd. As part of the routine Windows update process I installed the latest driver pack for the NVIDIA graphics card and then rebooted as requested. I then received the following warning on screen after boot-up:
"Your NVIDia graphics card is not receiving sufficient power. As a result the graphics card has lowered its performace to a level that allows continued safe operation. To remedy the problem, ensure that your NVIDIA graphics card has the supplemental power connector attached."
It offered further details:
"Your NVIDIA graphics card must have the supplemental power connector attached or your system may be damaged. Please refer to your owner's manual for complete inspection instructions. Also, the power supply in your computer must be able to provide ample power for this extra connection."
There was also a little image of the graphics card with a power lead plugged into the right-centre of the card. I haven't opened up the PC yet to check this but I recall that there was at least one power lead plugged in (!) as you'd expect of course. I have yet to locate the owner's manual (if I received one) or download it from NVIDIA's website but I will do this.
You kindly checked the power details for me before - could you confirm that the PSU is providing (or can provide) sufficient power for this graphics card?
Also, is it likely, if the card has all the correct power leads plugged in already, that it could be partly functioning on a damaged or malfunctioning power lead?
I've always felt that this was essentially a connection problem somewhere in the PC because, after boot up, it works fine. This is the first time that I've obtained any indication from the PC itself as to what might be wrong.
Many thanks for your help,
Steve


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

I cant be sure, but I would suspect that the power supply is at fault here. On startup, the power supply sends out a jolt of juice to get everything going, it may have a hiccup sometimes when doing so. Do you have access to another PS to try? 
550w is at the low end of what I would suspect you'd need, and looks like your power supply is supplying the juice over several rails, not a single rail. 

Power supplies do go bad over time and this might be its way of saying its gonna die. I'd try another PS to be sure, and then replace it with a good quality one if needed. When power supplies go bad, they can take a bunch of components with it!

and please, if it is in fact going bad, dont replace it with what ever is cheap at the moment. Get a good one. We can recommend a good quality one for you


----------



## ing4trainz (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.
Unfortunately, the story is worse than that. This was a _new _ machine last October and it went back and forth several times between myself and the manufacturer/assembler company with the same problem unresolved until I was unwilling to waste any more time waiting for pick-ups and deliveries and not wanting to push up my blood pressure by fighting them through trading standards etc. I just cut my losses and decided to shove it aside until I felt able to deal with it. A second machine (different specs though) bought at the same time from the same supplier works fine and did so from the start.
So, the PSU on _this _ particular wretched PC is, allegedly, brand new and has had very little use.
I had it at my workplace's IT dept for about a fortnight just after Xmas being tested by a friend there but he was unable to determine the fault. He tested power throughout etc. and came up negative.
I must admit that at the time we both felt that perhaps one option would be to get a new case with PSU and transfer all the components but I have felt that to be rather daunting. Nevertheless, from what you say it sounds like the best option. I do have an older redundant PC (always reliable) and will check its PSU rating to see if it is a possibility as a test rig and, yes, if that fixes it I shall certainly get the best PSU I can afford and look to you for good advice on what to get.
Needless to say, having had this trouble, and now with your suggestion that the PSU is underpowered for the installed kit, I shall never order from that company again - even if their aftercare 'service' had been better than the lamentable responses I got from my phone calls, emails, letters etc etc etc.
Thanks again.
Happy days!
Steve


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

These are very good Power Supplies. the 650 watt one should be enough for your system.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------



## ing4trainz (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Amd_Man - just checked for a UK supplier, no problem except that USD=UKPound but we can thank the banks for that.......
Also, with your logo, greetings from a very sunny Belfast (true, amazingly enough, today at least) - but sure it's always sunny in Ireland
:laugh::laugh:
Slán
Steve


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

well, from experience I can say that just because something is new, doesnt mean it works properly! The power suppley that "amd man" linked is a good one, but dont overlook the corsair 750tx for $10 more.


----------



## ing4trainz (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, you've certainly pointed me in a reliable direction. Yes, I agree, new doesn't equal working properly.
I shall certainly get the best Corsair PSU I can. I'll aim to experiment with all this once exam marking is finished and I have some spare time. I can't let this problem beat me - it's just too annoying.
Steve


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

dont give up hope, they guys here are very good at sorting all this out. They'll have you up and running in no time. 

Keep studying and maybe have a shot of Powers for me!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just a real fast thought here, on holiday and don't get online much, and when I do it's a mud-slow dialup connection out here in the bush.

Depending on how the power distribution is on your psu, if there is more than one pci-e connector, try a different one. Sometimes they come from different rails, and another connector may have more power available, depending on the power sharing and usage on those rails.


----------



## ing4trainz (Feb 24, 2009)

OK...... grimx133 could you explain what a pci-e connector is, and also what the rails are?
As a trains fanatic I know about real rails and even virtual ones (ing4trainz is my website for models I make for the Trainz Railsim) but not PSU rails 
chowder_pants: re. Powers, the tipple of choice at this end of the green rock is Bushmills but we'll go for Powers at a push.....
Steve


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

PCIe connector is the 6 or 8 pin plug that plugs into high power video cards there are also 6+2 plugs that 2 pins of the connector slide or snap off of to make it either a 6 or a 8 pin PCIe connector.

The power rails in a psu is a way of describing the different voltage lines some PSU's(most today) have more then one 12v supply line at least externally they should be separate however almost all(true separate rails as in a industrial power supply would be too costly) are fed from the same supply point inside the PSU with a voltage limiter attached to the output line. There is some controversy over single large rail psu's (over 22 Amps per line) and multiple smaller rails, My preference is the single large rail since you need not worry about balancing the load on the rails or lines all will supply the maximum amount of power.


----------



## ing4trainz (Feb 24, 2009)

I did not appreciate how much I would learn about PCs when I started this thread! I am keeping all these details carefully and will dive into the errant machine once I have finished marking exams.
Thanks for the info - you guys are what the internet should be all about.
Steve


----------

